# [IMG] code, highlight...?



## Ingwë (Aug 15, 2005)

The*




*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 4, 2005)

I believe the IMG code is off because if users used it a lot (or even used it period, depending on the size of images linked to), it would further slow down the loading of pages for members whose connection is already sluggish. That is why we have the attachment option enabled, and that ought to be compensation enough for the lack of the IMG code.


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 5, 2005)

I PMed Webmaster:


Dapence said:


> Well, the primary reason that feature is disabled is due to several security issues.


Well, ok.

But he said that he may add the [highlight]highlight[/highlight] in the tools bar. Or other admin may do it, I guess


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> I believe the IMG code is off because if users used it a lot (or even used it period, depending on the size of images linked to), it would further slow down the loading of pages for members whose connection is already sluggish. That is why we have the attachment option enabled, and that ought to be compensation enough for the lack of the IMG code.


I believe the fact that having hotlinks to images would lead to stealing of other peoples bandwidth, no?


----------

